
Ask HN: What are cultural differences between gamedev and rest of the world? - whatwasmypwd
I have heard a lot that this industry is very different. I know data scientists, web developers, infra guys but never met a game developer. I would love to hear from someone who has worked on both games and different things - is it more intense, is it more pressure, what are some war stories?
======
bradknowles
There are a lot of people here in Austin that have worked in the game
development business.

All the game devs I know would never go back to that work, no matter how much
you paid them.

When virtually everyone who has never done the job would do just about
anything to get into the business, that creates some very perverse incentives
for the people running the game development companies. Like, they seem to feel
the need to abuse their people in each and every way they possibly can, just
because they can.

Sure, there are some stories of people who are happy in the business. They’re
at the top of that food chain.

For every one else I know, game development is the worst hell on earth that
they have ever experienced.

